# The Hurt Locker



## GHook93 (Mar 8, 2010)

The Hurt Locker (2009) - Box Office Mojo

The movie that won the Best Picture academy award actually tanked at the box office. Domestically it only made $14.7 mil and $21 total. It's been out since June, 26 2009 (10 months) and its way down on the daily ticket sale list (not even in the top 10).

Since it now won the Best Picture, do you see:
(1) A mass amount of people flooding to see it?
(2) A large ad campaign and a large scale release?
(3) Do you plan to see it personally?

Either way I can't imagine The Hurt Locker being in the pooper too long. In fact I think it will be $400 mil gross revenue movie before too long.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't even remember it coming out last summer.  Somebody dropped the ball


----------



## traveler52 (Mar 8, 2010)

Never really been a big fan of James Cameron.  The Hurt Locker was a great film, and it received the awards it so richly deserved.


----------



## editec (Mar 8, 2010)

Saw it.

It sucked


----------



## traveler52 (Mar 8, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> I don't even remember it coming out last summer.  Somebody dropped the ball



It was put out on "Limted Release" which lmited the theaters in which it was seen.  It was not expected to well received by most audiences and it was surprising when the buzz started.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 8, 2010)

and what i saw on the news a week ago....the guys in Iraq got to see it and some thought it was hillarious and some thought it was an insult to them....this was on the local news....anyone seen this movie?.....personally i think the movie that brings in the most people should get it....lets face it for Avatar to make what it has,people are seeing it 2-3 times,it must have done something right.....the The Hurt Locker....i dont know anyone who has seen it....Avatar many....


----------



## Xenophon (Mar 8, 2010)

They hate giving awards to anything sci-fi related, Avatar was doomed in that respect.


----------



## blastoff (Mar 8, 2010)

Only got through maybe 30 or 45 minutes of it.  It was boring as hell and I'm a big fan of war flicks but this one was utterly intolerable.

Not surprised at all though that the Hollyweird loons voted for it.  If they can make a negative statement about war they'll do it every time.


----------



## Dr Gregg (Mar 8, 2010)

Just because something wins an academy award, in my mind, doesn't guarantee its a good movie or I'll like it. Lots of artsy fartsy crap wins awards, and that's not movies I'm into.

Didn't "Lost in Translation" get nominated and that was the biggest crap go nowhere movie I've ever seen. didn't even finish it it was so boring


----------



## bodecea (Mar 8, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> Just because something wins an academy award, in my mind, doesn't guarantee its a good movie or I'll like it. Lots of artsy fartsy crap wins awards, and that's not movies I'm into.
> 
> Didn't "Lost in Translation" get nominated and that was the biggest crap go nowhere movie I've ever seen. didn't even finish it it was so boring



"The Piano"

"The English Patient"



Enough said.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Mar 8, 2010)

I will see it  and precious as well .


----------



## masquerade (Mar 8, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> and what i saw on the news a week ago....the guys in Iraq got to see it and some thought it was hillarious and some thought it was an insult to them....this was on the local news....anyone seen this movie?.....personally i think the movie that brings in the most people should get it....lets face it for Avatar to make what it has,people are seeing it 2-3 times,it must have done something right.....the The Hurt Locker....i dont know anyone who has seen it....Avatar many....



So you're saying that a movie with the highest ticket sales should be nominated for and win Best Picture?  Avatar for instance .. took in huge numbers.  But, take away the special effects ... the 3D .. the beauty of it all and all you're left with is a story line done many times over in different films ( Dances With Wolves comes to mind ) and mediocre acting at it's best.

I'll put The Hurt Locker on my Netflix queue and watch it when it arrives.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 8, 2010)

traveler52 said:


> Never really been a big fan of James Cameron.  The Hurt Locker was a great film, and it received the awards it so richly deserved.



  was doz the Hurt Locker have to do with James Cameron?


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 8, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > Just because something wins an academy award, in my mind, doesn't guarantee its a good movie or I'll like it. Lots of artsy fartsy crap wins awards, and that's not movies I'm into.
> ...



I love the English Patient. And both the actors.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 8, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Gregg said:
> ...




Fell asleep....booooooring.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 8, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> traveler52 said:
> 
> 
> > Never really been a big fan of James Cameron.  The Hurt Locker was a great film, and it received the awards it so richly deserved.
> ...



His ex-wife was the Director...and she beat ex-hubbie out.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 8, 2010)

I was glad to see Hurt Locker win, I thought it was a great movie.  

Avatar on the other hand...it was the same story as Dances With Wolves, just with blue indians.  It was horribly written with too many over the top characters.  Special effects were great in all but the acting was nothing special and story completely unoriginal.


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 8, 2010)

I posted this in another thread:

I enjoyed this guy's take:



> "I was amazed that a movie so bad could get any kind of accolades from anyone."
> Troy Steward, combat veteran
> 
> Bouhammer's Afghanistan and Military Blog


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 8, 2010)

masquerade said:


> So you're saying that a movie with the highest ticket sales should be nominated for and win Best Picture?  Avatar for instance .. took in huge numbers.  But, take away the special effects ... the 3D .. the beauty of it all and all you're left with is a story line done many times over in different films ( Dances With Wolves comes to mind ) and mediocre acting at it's best.
> 
> I'll put The Hurt Locker on my Netflix queue and watch it when it arrives.


yea i am....KINDA....if no one goes to see the movie that wins,or when they do see it,they fall asleep 30 min into it (Chariots of Fire) then what was so dam good about it?.....and thats not saying the Hurt Locker sucks....i just havent run into anyone who has seen it....i was hoping UP would win....a good movie should be Entertaining and enjoyable,one you would like to see again.....not one that you cant wait for it to end....


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> The Hurt Locker (2009) - Box Office Mojo
> 
> The movie that won the Best Picture academy award actually tanked at the box office. Domestically it only made $14.7 mil and $21 total. It's been out since June, 26 2009 (10 months) and its way down on the daily ticket sale list (not even in the top 10).
> 
> ...



I'll wait for it to arrive on DVD, and within a month it'll be on Dish PPV. I think I can wait until Avatar goes retail since adult fantasy isn't my thing. I made the mistake of renting a $1.99 special last Saturday, which was one of the Oscar nominees (District 9). Now I know why it was so cheap. _THAT_ was Oscar material? Give...me...a...break.


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > The Hurt Locker (2009) - Box Office Mojo
> ...



District 9 was an Oscar Nominee???  

I'm a SciFi Geek, so I loved the movie, but Oscar material?  I'm with you.


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 8, 2010)

saw hurt locker...liked it...it won because of how it was made produced and shopped to studios....


----------



## jillian (Mar 8, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > Just because something wins an academy award, in my mind, doesn't guarantee its a good movie or I'll like it. Lots of artsy fartsy crap wins awards, and that's not movies I'm into.
> ...



Didn't Fargo win all kinds of awards? I hated that movie. 

English Patient was one of the most depressing (maybe THE most depresing) movie i've ever seen.

Although, I saw Synecdoche New York in the middle of the night last night... it was up there on the depressing scale.


----------



## Liability (Mar 8, 2010)

Haven't seen Hurt Locker yet.  Plan to.

The ex-wife director who beat-out Avatar's ego maniacal director looked FINE last night.  Ms. Bigelow obviously does some crunches.  At first I thought her dress was too tight ("how can that poor lady breathe?" I wondered).  But after a moment I saw that she had some slack there.  Nice flat belly!  Decent looking face, too.  







And she took pains to thank the troops!  I liked the lady!


----------



## Dr Gregg (Mar 8, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Yeah, I liked it but definitely not Oscar material, but I guess it was for a particular category, and not "best picture" or something like that.

"Foooooook! Love that


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> Just because something wins an academy award, in my mind, doesn't guarantee its a good movie or I'll like it. Lots of artsy fartsy crap wins awards, and that's not movies I'm into.
> 
> Didn't "Lost in Translation" get nominated and that was the biggest crap go nowhere movie I've ever seen. didn't even finish it it was so boring



I hated that one too. In fact, since I seemed to be a minority opinion, I actually watched it again not too long ago to see if I'd missed something. I hadn't, and I still didn't like it. You'd think, boring a love affair (if you can call it that) that it was, viewers would at least have been able to understand what she whispered to him at the very end. Like WTF?

Another one that I think won (maybe just nominated) was The Piano. What a depressing movie. Depressing scenery with rain and mud all throughout; depressing sex scenes (gross), plus I couldn't understand a single word the little Scottish girl was saying, and I presume she was supposed to add something to the plot line which was... what?

Overall, I'm a huge fan of movies--all except musicals. I still haven't made it all through Chicago. I enjoy plots that aren't predictable, great acting, and surprise endings that make me say _Oooohh, never saw that coming!_


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Yup, starring one human whose acting was pretty good, a couple of macho men, and a whole bunch of prawns (yes, the fish) who spoke a language that had to be subtitled. Wunnerful...


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

jillian said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Gregg said:
> ...



Oh no! I _LOVED_ Fargo. It's probably the best dark comedy I've ever seen.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



It _was_ one of the ten nominated for best picture for some reason. "Foook" reminded me of that new series on Syfy called "Caprica" where instead of saying fuck all the time, they say fark. Censors aren't too bright over there I guess.


----------



## chanel (Mar 8, 2010)

They wanted to give Best Director to a woman and it usually goes hand in hand with Best Picture. PC decision. But I'd still like to see it.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Mar 8, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Gregg said:
> ...



Ralph Fiennes made a better serial killer or concentration camp commander IMO...he has that evil streak in his repetoire that just makes him perfect for those type of roles.  The Hurt Locker was an OK movie....glad the guys in Iraq and Afghanistan are getting some positive exposure in the left wing lunatic areas of the country.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 8, 2010)

blastoff said:


> Only got through maybe 30 or 45 minutes of it.  It was boring as hell and I'm a big fan of war flicks but this one was utterly intolerable.
> 
> Not surprised at all though that the Hollyweird loons voted for it.  If they can make a negative statement about war they'll do it every time.



Actually, seeing as how you didn't watch the whole movie, I think your view of it was a little skewed - it really left the politics out of it entirely. I didn't think it was an amazing movie, but I'd disagree with you making a non-political film political.


----------



## Jon (Mar 8, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Either way I can't imagine The Hurt Locker being in the pooper too long. In fact I think it will be $400 mil gross revenue movie before too long.



You are on crack. Slumdog Millionaire had a minimal boost from winning best picture. Avatar will get a bigger boost from NOT winning than The Hurt Locker will from winning.



traveler52 said:


> Never really been a big fan of James Cameron.  The Hurt Locker was a great film, and it received the awards it so richly deserved.



The Hurt Locker was an awful film. It was portrayed as realistic, and it was everything but. It was boring. The acting was horrible. It WAS well directed, but it's not hard to direct a film that's point and shoot. Cameron spent 13 years making his movie.



Xenophon said:


> They hate giving awards to anything sci-fi related, Avatar was doomed in that respect.



Avatar was doomed because it's the first in a trilogy. The third film will easily be awarded for the overall achievement of the series. See: Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > The Hurt Locker (2009) - Box Office Mojo
> ...


i havent seen it yet (Dist 9) but those i know that have,could not believe it was nominated also....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 8, 2010)

jillian said:


> ]
> 
> Didn't Fargo win all kinds of awards? I hated that movie.
> 
> ...



Synecdoche New York ????.....Jill i have never heard of this one,i cant even pronounce it....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 8, 2010)

Liability said:


> Haven't seen Hurt Locker yet.  Plan to.
> 
> The ex-wife director who beat-out Avatar's ego maniacal director looked FINE last night.  Ms. Bigelow obviously does some crunches.  At first I thought her dress was too tight ("how can that poor lady breathe?" I wondered).  But after a moment I saw that she had some slack there.  Nice flat belly!  Decent looking face, too.
> 
> ...



and she is 58 years old.....


----------



## Liability (Mar 8, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't seen Hurt Locker yet.  Plan to.
> ...



I'm a bit younger than she is and am not usually attracted to women even MY age.  (Thankfully, my wife is a little younger than I am.  She puts up with me!   )

But I found Ms. Bigelow attractive.  And even knowing her age, I still do find her attractive.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 8, 2010)

I didn't love _The Hurt Locker_, but I'm happy that she won, seeing as how she was so clearly skipped over for _Point Break_.


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 8, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I didn't love _The Hurt Locker_, but I'm happy that she won, seeing as how she was so clearly skipped over for _Point Break_.



Point Break was almost as gay as Top Gun.


----------



## Liability (Mar 8, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't love _The Hurt Locker_, but I'm happy that she won, seeing as how she was so clearly skipped over for _Point Break_.
> ...



I have to admit it: I always thought that the volleyball scene in Top Gun was written by gays for gays.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 9, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't seen Hurt Locker yet.  Plan to.
> ...



If you take care of yourself, especially the weight, she looks about right for 58. Can't stop that damned gravity, regardless, however.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 9, 2010)

blastoff said:


> Only got through maybe 30 or 45 minutes of it.  It was boring as hell and I'm a big fan of war flicks but this one was utterly intolerable.
> 
> Not surprised at all though that the Hollyweird loons voted for it.  If they can make a negative statement about war they'll do it every time.



The Hurt Locker was not negative at all. I saw it on pay per view. A little slow in places but just fine for a war movie.

It is about a 3 man demolition team. The Sgt in command of the Team is killed by a road side bomb while trying to disarm it. His replacement is just a tad nuts for the 2 assistants he commands now.

I would recommend it. Well not for full ticket price but pay for view.


----------



## ScottBernard (Mar 10, 2010)

Despite all my aggravation and annoyance with the 'art world', I am glad Katherine Bigelow got the big prize. 
They make a big whoop about that fact that she is a woman who won; she has *talent*, and talent is rare regardless. 
She seems like one of those rare women in the arts who actually has sense and isn't a complete wacko.


----------



## editec (Mar 10, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't love _The Hurt Locker_, but I'm happy that she won, seeing as how she was so clearly skipped over for _Point Break_.
> ...


 
_Top Gun_ was the worst movie ever unless you were a 14 year old boy who didn't realize that runway fashion models under 25 years old are seldom top gun fighter pilot instructors.


----------



## Zona (Mar 10, 2010)

traveler52 said:


> Never really been a big fan of James Cameron.  The Hurt Locker was a great film, and it received the awards it so richly deserved.



There is a "long wait" on netflix for this one.  I will be patient.


----------

